# Frankreich



## sirprize (28. Dezember 2005)

*frankreich* 
moin moin .

werde nächstes jahr im sommer in der provence angeln gehen. ist so der bereich der Camarque oder auch der alpes maritimes.
da ich mich bis jetzt gar nicht auskenne, was ich da beachten muss , wäre ich für jeden tipp bzw link sehr dankbar. könnte auch an der cote d´azur angeln.....#6 
Angelschein hab ich natürlich in deutschland gemacht und ein kleines boot hab ich auch zur verfügung... 
lg sirprize


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frankreich*

Oh ha, da war ich mal vor 30 Jahren und sicherlich ist heute alles anders als früher : Der Ort hiess Saint Marie de la Mer ( glaube ich ) in der Carmarque.
Da ging eine ziemlich lange Buhne ins Meer, auf dem die Einheimischen alles mögliche gestippt haben und nachts wurden dort Conger gefangen. 
Für mich mit meiner spärlichen Ausrüstung damals waren die Delta-Ausläufer in der Gegend viel interessanter = Jedes noch so kleinste Wurmstück brachte Aal am helligten Tag. Ich weiss nicht mehr, wieviel hundert Aale ich da rausgezuppelt und auf dem Campingplatz dort verteilt habe. 
Das Problem war, es gab weit und breit keine Wurmbeschaffungsmöglichkeit.
Aber - wie gesagt - vielleicht ist ja heute alles anders.


----------



## Forellenhunter (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frankreich*

Camarque ist ein klasse Revier. In der Petite Rhône kannst Du Aale, Meerbrassen, Meeräschen und vor allem Welse fangen. Allerdings brauchst Du dort einen Angelschein. Kostet so um die 65 Teuros pro Jahr (Passbild nicht vergessen).
Im Meer brauchst Du keinen Angelschein (Zumindest war das vor drei Jahren noch so) Da kann man alle Mittelmeerfische fangen. 
Als Köder würde ich Muscheln und Fischfetzen empfehlen. In diversen Angelgeschäften kannst du Dich auch mit Seeringlern eindecken, die kosten allerdings ein kleines Vermögen. 
Wenn Du wirklich auf Wels gehen willst, brauchst Du allerdings ein Boot und viele Tauwürmer, die Du dort nicht findest. Also von zu Hause mitbringen.
Grüße
FH


----------



## sirprize (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frankreich*

vielen dank für die antworten.... bin jetzt schon gespannt wie es dort wird.... würde auch gerne ein paar zander fangen oder eben forellen....weisst du wo man den schein genau bekommt? mfg sirprize


----------



## Forellenhunter (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frankreich*



			
				sirprize schrieb:
			
		

> ...weisst du wo man den schein genau bekommt?


 
In Angelläden und Tabakwarengeschäften.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Honeyball (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frankreich*

Also, ob Du nun in der Camarque oder im Alpenbereich bist, ist schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied.
Ich habe bisher immer nicht verstanden, warum in der Camarque und den zahlreichen Rhone-Mündungsarmen so wenig gezielte Fischerei auf Wels betrieben wird. Was ist da so anders als im Po-Delta.
Im Meer und an den Küsten hats Du überall gute Chancen auf Meeräsche, Dorade und Wolfsbarsch, insbesondere im Bereich von Flussmündungen.
Was die Köderbeschaffung betrifft:
Würmer gibt es überall, aber sie sind nicht billig. Ein guter Vorrat an heimischen Tauwürmern im Gepäck ist bestimmt nicht verkehrt.
Billiger und einfacher ist es aber, im Supermarkt in der Fischabteilung zuzuschlagen und Sardinen oder noch besser Tintenfisch zu kaufen. Tintenfischstücke am kleinen Drilling oder Einzelhaken Gr. 1-2 entweder im Auslaufstrom einer Flussmündung oder dort, wo es steinig ist (Buhnen, Molen, Klippen) angeboten, sind unschlagbar auf die leckeren Wölfe (und wenn's nicht klappt: das Kilo Loup kostet im Angebot im Supermarkt ca. 12 Euros)
Spannender und ungleich schwieriger ist die Angelei auf Meeräsche (Mulet) (dabei sind die viel billiger)
Die Biester fressen sich in den Flussmündungen mit Grünzeug voll und lassen alle Köder links liegen. Du kannst sie in großen Rudeln an der Wasseroberfläche sehen, sie stupsen mit der Nase die Pose an und lassen das Wurmstückchen unbeobachtet. Gehst Du mit der Hakengröße auf 16 runter und es beißt tatsächlich mal eine, fetzt sie Dir im Nu das Vorfach durch oder sie lutscht Dir so schnell den Köder vom Haken, dass Du an der Pose nur einen winzigen Wackler gemerkt hast.
Ich hatte dafür jedenfalls die falsche Ausrüstung mit.
Ideal für den Fluss, an dem wir geangelt haben, (Le Tet, bei Canet-Plage, Camping Brasilia) wäre daher eine ca. 4,50m lange Stipprute mit dünner, geflochtener Schnur, ganz feiner Pose und ganz feindrähtigen Vorfachhaken.
Als Köder werde ich das nächste Mal kleine Pflanzenköder (Hanf, Lupinensamen, etc.) mitnehmen, mit denen man auch verhalten anfüttern kann.
So eine zwei bis dreipfündige Meeräsche geht ab wie'n Zäpfchen. Vom Drill her habe ich selten was Kämpferischeres erlebt. Das größte Problem ist, den Haken in das harte Maul zu bekommen ohne das Vorfach durchzureißen. Wenn die misstrauisch werden, spucken die schneller aus als Du schauen kannst.
Die französische Art auf Meeräsche zu fischen ist es, ein größeres Baguettestück mit ganz vielen kleinen Haken zu versehen und an der Oberfläche anzubieten. Die Fische knabbern dann unentwegt daran rum und lutschen evtl. mal einen Haken mit ein und dann hat man sie. Aber irgendwie finde ich diese Methode mies.


----------



## sirprize (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frankreich*

vielen dank  honeyball, für die super tipps, damit hast du mir echt weitergeholfen....

bin echt gespannt was mich da erwartet, werde auf jeden fall ein paar würmchen von zuhause aus mitbringen... so ein schöner wofsbarsch würde mich ja schon sehr reizen.... guten rutsch an alle mfg sirprize#6


----------



## Rosi (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frankreich*



			
				Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh ha, da war ich mal vor 30 Jahren und sicherlich ist heute alles anders als früher : Der Ort hiess Saint Marie de la Mer ( glaube ich ) in der Carmarque.
> Da ging eine ziemlich lange Buhne ins Meer, auf dem die Einheimischen alles mögliche gestippt haben und nachts wurden dort Conger gefangen.
> 
> Das Problem war, es gab weit und breit keine Wurmbeschaffungsmöglichkeit.
> Aber - wie gesagt - vielleicht ist ja heute alles anders.



Wir waren vor 2 Jahren im Oktober in St. Maries. Viel hat sich nicht verändert,  die lange Buhne ist gut besucht. Ich kann aber nur normal vom Brandungsangeln berichten. Von der Hauptstraße aus links weg, beginnt ein langer Sandstrand, der auch mit dem Auto befahren werden darf. Dort stehen abends immer Angler. Wir hatten Meerbrassen und Seezungen gefangen.  Würmer gibt es in verschiedenen Sorten zu kaufen, die sind allerdings wirklich teuer. Und Bibis dürfen nicht in den Kühlschrank, das wußte ich damals noch nicht. Seezungen wollen diese ganz feinen Regenwürmer, Doraden lieben Bibis. 

Im Etang de Vaccares darfst du nicht angeln, es ist ein Naturschutzgebiet. 

Wenn du dich traust, oder reiten kannst, solltest du dir eins von den Camargue-Pferden aussuchen und dir die Gegend vom Pferderücken aus ansehen. Es ist traumhaft. Weil die Sättel dort sogar eine kleine Anlehne haben, sitzt es sich sehr bequem.

Salin de Giraud, auf der Ostseite der Camargue, kannst du dir sparen. Der Ort sah trist und schmutzig aus. Angeltechnisch lag dort viel Müll rum.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frankreich*

@Honeyball= Hast Du denn mal mitbekommen, ob im Rhone-Delta irgendwer mal auf Wels geangelt und was gefangen hat ? Das stelle ich mir dort auch ganz spannend vor.
Mit den Meeräschen läuft das in Spanien genau so. 10 Minidrillinge im Baguette versteckt und verknotet. Gefällt mir absolut nicht.
Petite Rhone, Le Tet, Canet-Plage =Werde ich gleich mal googlen.
Vielleicht da dieses Jahr mal in Urlaub hin ? Aber nicht Camping.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frankreich*

@Rosi= Gibt es das Hotel " La Plage " ( damals die einzigste Stelle mit einem normalen Klo ) und diesen Riesencampingplatz noch ?
Da liefen damals so viele Zigeuer herum ( im Mai ist dort Wallfahrtstreffen gewesen ) Irgendwo hinter dem Campingplatz habe ich die Unmengen von Aale gefangen. Ja,ja und das mit der Reiterei kenne ich. Kommt man bei der Vielzahl an Pferden dort garnicht dran vorbei. 
Was sind Doraden ? Wir hatten mal einen Tag, da kam ein Riesenschwarm fliegender Fische in Strandnähe vorbei. Sowas hab ich auch mein Leben lang nicht noch einmal gesehn.


----------



## Rosi (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frankreich*

Hallo Hakengröße1 
Es gibt 2 riesige Campingplätze, einer links, einer rechts weg. Der rechts ist für  Womos. An der Promenade steht Hotel an Hotel, ganz am Ende gibt es sogar ein Thalasso Zentrum. Namen habe ich mir nicht gemerkt, aber unser Hotel hatte Dusche und WC! Nur das Frühstück war leider sehr französisch.

Im Mai muß dort der Teufel los sein. Auch im Oktober sieht man noch Zigeuner und viele Bettler, sogar deutsche Bettler.

Fliegende Fische haben wir leider nicht gesehen, das wär ja noch was!
Doraden sind meist Meerbrassen, es gibt wohl 250 Arten, Dorade Royale ist die Goldbrasse, die sollen am besten schmecken. Ach so und Stachelrochen gibt es auch noch. Dazu benötigt man aber stabiles Geschirr und dicke Schnüre, weil die Viecher sich sofort einbuddeln.


----------



## Honeyball (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frankreich*



			
				Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Le Tet, Canet-Plage =Werde ich gleich mal googlen.
> Vielleicht da dieses Jahr mal in Urlaub hin ? Aber nicht Camping.


An die Mündung vom Tet kommst Du nur über den Campingplatz oder den langen Weg vom Parkplatz vorm Camping Brasilia am Strand entlang. Du kannst auf dem Platz auch Hütten mieten, aber die sind in der Saison echt happig teuer. 
Wir haben mit 2 Erwachsenen und 2 Kindern für 'nen Wohnwagenstellplatz mit 10A Strom pro Nacht 54,- Euronen im letzten Sommer hingeblättert.
In Vor- und Nachsaison ist es allerdings deutlich günstiger.

Details siehe hier


----------



## posengucker (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frankreich*

Hi,



			
				honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe bisher immer nicht verstanden, warum in der Camarque und den zahlreichen Rhone-Mündungsarmen so wenig gezielte Fischerei auf Wels betrieben wird. Was ist da so anders als im Po-Delta.



Sicherlich ist in der Rhone ein guter Welsbestand, jedoch sicher nicht in der Dichte wie im Po-Delta.

Meines Wissens nach ist in Frankreich das Nachtfischen verboten. Für mich schon ein Grund, warum ich lieber ins Po-Delta fahre als nach Spanien oder nach Frankreich.

Gibt es an der Rhone Camps, die dir ein Boot und ev. Tackle leihen?

lg
Werner


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frankreich*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> An die Mündung vom Tet kommst Du nur über den Campingplatz oder den langen Weg vom Parkplatz vorm Camping Brasilia am Strand entlang. Du kannst auf dem Platz auch Hütten mieten, aber die sind in der Saison echt happig teuer.
> Wir haben mit 2 Erwachsenen und 2 Kindern für 'nen Wohnwagenstellplatz mit 10A Strom pro Nacht 54,- Euronen im letzten Sommer hingeblättert.
> In Vor- und Nachsaison ist es allerdings deutlich günstiger.
> 
> Details siehe hier



Na super !Hab mir das mal alles angesehen und jetzt haste mich richtig neugierig gemacht. Die Preise in der Vorsaison gehen ja noch. Auf was hast Du denn noch geangelt ausser auf Meeräschen und hast Du denn auch was gefangen ? Was ist in dem Fluss noch an Fischzeug drin ? Wie tief ? Kann man da noch irgendwo angeln ? Direkt im Meer ?
Hab gestern mal ausgiebig gegooglet nach Rhone-Delta-Unterkünften mit Angel-und Schwimmmöglichkeiten ( ohne Schwimmen kriege ich meine Frau nirgends hin in Urlaub ) und kaum was gefunden. Bin dann irgendwann beim Fluss " SAONE " gelandet, der ja mächtig mit Welsen bestückt sein soll. Leider ohne Meernähe.
Hab danach im im Forum bis eischl. 2004 alles durchgelesen, was Frankreich betrifft und überwiegend nur Berichte gefunden, die irgendwo bei der Abreise des Anfragenden aufhörten. Der tatsächliche Urlaubsbericht nach Rückreise fehlt meistens.
Es wäre nett, wenn noch ein paar Infos kämen; vielleicht mache ich zu dem Thema demnächst mal einen eigenen Threat.


----------



## Honeyball (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frankreich*

Ich hab mich vorwiegend am Fluss (Steilufer siehst Du auf dem Titelbild) mit den Meeräschen beschäftigt, allerdings weniger selbst als unterstützend für die Kinder, die dabei waren (es war halt ein Familienurlaub  ).
Im Fluss selbst, der bis zu 4m tief ist, gibt es auch Welse und weiter oben einen deutlcih sichtbaren Weißfischbestand. Oberhalb vom Campingplatz ist auf jeden Fall ein Erlaubnisschein nötig.
Die Mündung des Flusses ist auf dem Bild nicht mehr zu sehen. Da der Fluss über Sand ins Mittelmeer läuft, ändert die sich jährlich mit den aus den Pyrenäen ankommenden Schmelzwassermassen.
Während des Urlaubs habe ich 2 Stunden bei einem netten Franzosen verbracht, der mit Sardinenfetzen und Würmern im Flussauslaufbereich am Strand mit 3 Ruten in der Brandung gefischt hat. In der Zeit hatte er 2 Meeräschen und eine Dorade an der Wurmrute sowie 2 Wolfsbarsche, davon einer in akzeptabler Größe (ca. 2 Pfund), auf den Sardinenfetzen.
Die Kinder haben im Fluss einen Sonnenbarsch gefangen und als dicksten Fisch eine gut 3-pfündige Meeräsche.

Zwischen Fluss und Campingplatz verläuft ein Fuß-/Radweg, von dem man die Meeräschen in Rudeln an der Oberfläche beobachten konnte.

Eine weitere gute Stelle für Wolfsbarsch ist die Hafenmole von Canet-Plage. Dort im Hafenbereich gibt es auch ein gut sortiertes Angelgeschäft.
Im Hafen selbst wird auch viel geangelt, meistens jedoch mit unberingten Stippen auf Kleinfisch für die Bouillabaise.
Solltest Du da hinfahren, kann ich Dich mit Infos aller Art zupflastern.


----------



## Honeyball (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frankreich*

Ach so, noch ein kleiner Nachtrag für die Camargue (und warum ich dort nicht mehr hinfahre):

Autan in Familienpackung unbedingt mitnehmen, da Du sonst schneller blutleer bist als Du schauen kannst :m


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frankreich*

Das war kein kleiner Nachtrag sondern ein überzeugend Grosser.
Ich suche noch ein wenig in Frankreich weiter. Das Land ist gross und ich habe auch schon einiges gefunden aber es ist verdammt schwierig, über verschiedene Flüsse in Meernähe was anglerisch Verwertbares herauszubekommen. Die Ferienanbieter schreiben alle nur, dass man teilweise direkt vor dem Haus angeln kann aber was, dass schreiben Sie nicht.
Ich war mit dem PC schon an fast allen Flüssen, Buchten und Stränden in Frankreich. Loire, Rhone, Dodogne, Saone, Canal du Midi etc.
Werde mich nächste Woche nochmal in dieser Angelegenheit via PN melden.
Will mir auch erst nochmal die Nachbarländer wie Italien, Ostländer ein wenig anschauen, solange ich Zeit dafür habe.
Danke erstmal für die vielen Auskünfte.


----------



## sirprize (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frankreich*

vielen dank an alle die sich bei dem thema beteiligen. hab mien gebiet jetzt auch noch ein bisschen augeweitet... werde denke ich mal beim Lac de St. Croix vorbeischauen... allerdings weiss ich noch nix genaues über den see ausser dass er türkisblaues wasser hat und landschaftlich echt super gelegen sein soll. weiss jemand was über den see? 

ausserdem wäre auf meiner route noch der Fluss Argent, in dem es angeblich schöne forellen geben soll.........

ist echt spannend von hier aus zu recherchieren und sich im board darüber auszutauschen.... lg und nen guten rutsch sirprize#6


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frankreich*

@sirprize =Lac de St. Croix ?
Warte mal noch ein paar Tage ; ich werde auch noch Eínges herausfinden und lass uns hier mal gemeimsam am Ball bleiben. Andere Boardis können dann  davon auch unter Umständen profitieren.
Argent habe ich auch mehrfach entdeckt aber da gibt es noch Besseres.
Mein CRF-Freund " Hechthunter " hat den Threat nicht mitbekommen; er kennt zum Beispiel die Saone.
Mal ne Frage zwischendurch = Alleine, mit Frau, mit Kindern, mit Kumpels oder wie ?


----------



## sirprize (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frankreich*

hi. mit meiner frau, hauptsächlich entspannen und nebenbei ein bisschen auch die rute auswerfen... guten rutsch mfg sirprize


----------



## niellzzo (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Frankreich*

Ich kann was zum angeln in Süd - Frankreich um Toulouse zusteuern, wenn es helfen sollte : 

Habe es dieses Jahr ein paar mal an der Garonne oberhalb von Toulouse mit der spinnrute & 2er , sowie 3 Mepps Spinnern probiert.

Konnte 4 Döbel verhaften und hatte zwei Aussteiger (Forelle).


----------



## sirprize (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Frankreich,nähe collobriere, etc*

hi boardies,


wollte  nochmal nachfragen ob jemand was vom lac de st. croix weiss, bzw schon mal dort geangelt hat, vielen Dank für antworten, mfg sirprize#6


----------



## eg19399 (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Frankreich*

Ist eine feine Ecke. Angeln im Meer ist kostenlos (wie in den meisten europäischen Ländern - nur Deutschland überwiegend eine Ausnahme).
Für die Binnengewässer holst Du Dir am besten für 30 € die carte de vacance (Ferienangelkarte). Damit kannst Du fast ganz Südfrankreich für 14 Tage befischen. Solltest Du dein Fliegenfischerfreaf sein, gibt es im Hinterland einige gute Flüsse. Für das Brandungsangeln bitte alles eine Klasse filigraner. Bibis wurden als Ködertip schon genannt - kann ich nur bestätigen. An manchen Stellen zieht man reihenweise kleine Conger aus dem Wasser - auch oft mit den Aalen verwechselt. Einfach abschneiden und wieder schwimmen lassen. Als Bissanzeiger beim Brandungsangeln nachts haben sich bei uns Filmdosen mit einem Knicklicht und einem kleinen / mittelgrossen Stein darin bewährt. Die werden mit einem Drahthaken in die Schnur gehängt, denn Meerbrassen beissen nun mal nicht so rabiat wie Dorsche. Das ging auch ganz gut. 

Viel Spass und Petri Heil.


----------



## sirprize (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Frankreich*

hi, vielen Dank, werde es im meer versuchen , und auch an den Flüssen, bin gespannt. danke nochmal an alle boardies, mfg und petri sirprize#6


----------



## jogibaer1996 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Frankreich*

wie siehts denn in frankreich mit den allgemeinen bestimmungen fürs angeln aus?
Ich fahre dieses jahr nach marseillan-plage bei séte und möchte da gerne im canal du midi oder im L'herault angeln. kann mir jemand tipps geben, worauf ich da gehen kann, mit was für köder und ob ich da einen schein brauche!?

petri heil
jogibaer


----------

